# First Time Trial



## rivers (22 Jun 2018)

I entered my first club TT last night, and it was a friendly match-up with one of the other local clubs. 19.4mph average over a 9 mile course, not too bad for a first go and first day back on the bike after having a dodgy knee for most of the week. Plus, I wasn't anything resembling aero... I'll give it a go again at the next one in a couple of week's time and see if I can get above 20mph.


----------



## wisdom (22 Jun 2018)

I would be proud of that time.Well done.


----------



## Zipp2001 (27 Jan 2019)

Nice job for your first TT and not being aero. Back in the early 90's I was doing two different club TT a week and always love the race against the clock.


----------



## Sharky (25 Apr 2019)

How did it go last year and did you break evens?

I too love time trials. Never been fast, but always gives me an incentive to get the bike out on those cold days. 

Have got to the start line this year?


----------



## rivers (25 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> How did it go last year and did you break evens?
> 
> I too love time trials. Never been fast, but always gives me an incentive to get the bike out on those cold days.
> 
> Have got to the start line this year?



I did a second TT later in the year (a 3 up), and our average was 19.9mph over 20 miles. Haven't made it to one yet this year due to not being available for the first 2 club TTs. Will endeavor to make the June TT (on holiday for the May TT)


----------



## Sharky (26 Apr 2019)

Have a good holiday and a good TT in June.
I am lucky that our clubs runs a weekly evening 10 series through the summer months, every Tuesday, so never have long to wait for the next one.


----------



## rivers (26 Jun 2019)

And 20.1 on the same course with a headwind. Also still recovering from Saturday's 208 mile ride across the country. I think I'm stronger than last year


----------



## rivers (2 Aug 2019)

And a new PB. 21.0mph, 23:45. It was a fast night last night


----------

